# Sneezy baby/ is my baby boy or girl?



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got a baby rat yesterday and she? has been sneezing quite often. I know baby rats are a little sneezy sometimes and it is not kicked up litter or anything. Maybe she? had allergies to the pine they had her? in.. I have had one rat in the past who was, which is more reason why I use Carefresh litter. 

Does anyone know any kinda of home remdies to help clear up (her?) sneezes? 

Also I am unsure of this baby's sex. 

My other rats were close to full grown when I attained them. I once before had a baby smaller than this one, but the shop told me it was a boy and it turned out to be a girl. About what size is a good size where a boy would definately be showing signs? The store did not have ages, only sizes of the rats for snake food and this little baby is a near perfect marked black hooded. Stole my heart lol. For now I have named the baby Kane (kah-nay) which is suitable for a boy or a girl.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If the rat's energetic, has no discharge from their nose, and seems otherwise healthy, it's probably just 'new home sneezies', which they'll get over eventually. If the rat appears to be sick, then they will need to see the vet for a possible upper respiratory infection.

As for the male/female issue, I believe that the males' testes drop sometime around 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw testes starting to develop on 3.5 week old boys, by 4 weeks you can definitely see them. How old is your baby? They shouldn't be away from Mom by at least 4 weeks minimum but feeder stores often take them from mom at 2-3 weeks old :'(


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I found this site.. 

http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm

And my baby looks like the 19 day ones.. except not enough like either of them.. maybe i will take a picture lol. ^_^; 

So my baby is most likely like 19 days or a bit older... 
so around 3 to 4 weeks old I would guess.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pictures would help, yes! 

If it's a boy will you have him neutered or keep him in a separate cage?


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

My 2 females are very old ladies and one has multiple tumors.. so even if it is a female the baby has its own cage. Plus my 2 elderly girls are in a cage with bars and two levels. 

In my experience, rats raised in a bar cage like to be grabby and nippy through the bars, even if they are never ever fed through or near the bars. My 2 girls were raised and rather old already when I got them this cage and they are not like that. I raised them in a 20 gallon aquarium type cage btw.

I think i'm gonna go take pictures, put them my comp, all that fun stuff.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Aquariums are not recommended for rats, because they will trap the ammonium build up from urine and can cause respiratory problems. Once you're certain of the baby's gender you should look into getting it a friend.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

At 19 days your baby should not be away from mom! Thats eyes barely opened! You will need to supplement your baby and encourage them to eliminate after feeding.
IF your baby is 3 weeks old you can stop syringe feeding and they eliminate just fine on their own, still too young to be away from mom, but you can give them good soft foods to start with. I gave my 3 week old orphan baby cereal mixed with strawberry Ensure (or Boost),and powdered human baby formula.
I offered regular ratmix but broke the blocks up so he could grasp and nibble on them. His jaws weren't very strong when he arrived. I gave him veggies and the occasional fruit and protein.

baby pics for aging

15 day old girls (eyes just cracking)








Hoodie girl at 18 days
[








22 days old ...mini-rats with the pointier noses








PEW girl at 24 days








Baby Bear at 26 days old (note the testes growing in)









And for sexing the anogenital method (the spacing between the anus and the genitals)
Boy (large space between where scrotum develops)








Girl (very little space between)


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I got pictures lol. 

You tell me, cuz i am havin a hard time guys lol. 

Heres lil' Kane..










and pics.. 
































Maybe my baby is older than I think, my guessing of age is only based on those pictures for sexing them afterall.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh goood!!! From the pics you have a baby girl probably 5-6 weeks old 

Bear and Tucker at 5 weeks








Tootsie at 5 weeks









Angel at almost 6 weeks








Bear (in front at 40 days)









She's adorable!! Now we insist on shots of her sweet face!!!

You just got her? Rats are very social animals and need to live with another rat of its own sex or an altered sex. Can you go back with the knowlege you have now and pick out another female from the same enclosure? Do they sex them there? Make sure that you get one no older than this since they could easily get pregnant after that if they are in unmixed groups)

They are babies now but will soon grow. Make sure that your cage will eventually be big enough for them to live in happily. 

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

yhea I would love to get her a sister, my mom freaked that I got 3 now though. My fiance's rat passed away around xmas time and I was waiting until after one if not both of my poor old ladies passes before getting any more rats. 

But I saw Kane and I could not let her be fed to a snake. All the other rats there are p.e.w. and she is so beautiful. My fiance said he is done with white rats since the last 3 white rats he has had were neurotic beyond belief, and even with constant handling and care... they were just scared of their own shadows and every little noise. We would have to really go in search of a perfect rattie for my fiance if he wants, But I may be risking getin thrown out of the house. 

One of my old ladies, Maya, is a ruby eyed white and is scared of her own shadow like that. I've just accepted her like that and mostly leave her be. My other old lady is Mika, the one on my avatar. She is sweet and just has to be everywhere at once lol. But she has multiple tumors and it is not comfy for her to be picked up at all. 

I will be posting pics of Kane soon =^_^=.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, looks female to me... And by now we all know I can't guess age. :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mink said:


> yhea I would love to get her a sister, my mom freaked that I got 3 now though. My fiance's rat passed away around xmas time and I was waiting until after one if not both of my poor old ladies passed before getting any more rats.
> 
> But I saw Kane and I could not let her be fed to a snake. All the other rats there are p.e.w. and she is so beautiful. My fiance said he is done with white rats since the last 3 white rats he has had were neurotic beyond belief, and even with constant handling and care... they were just scared of their own shadows and every little noise. We would have to really go in search of a perfect rattie for my fiance if he wants, But I may be risking getin thrown out of the house.
> 
> ...


Ahhh you have older girls at home and a sweet baby girl now  Perfect combo!!! So many times have I see new life being breathed into older rats when a young one is added to the mix.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Kane's sweet face: 
































Kane (pronounced kah-nay) is so great =^_^=. 
I am capable of lavishing her with love and attention every day. I have had a few single rats who were my near constant companions around the house. My first rat Raziel, would sit on my shoulder while I did the dishes, while on the computer, while eating, and everything! Right now I have found Kane is a shoulder rat! It has been a long while since i've had a shoulder rat, my most recent rats did / do not like it. She is sitting on my shoulder right this very minute and has been on my shoulder off and on all day. =^_^= I was highly considering getting a male next and trying to convince my fiance to get a male also (he prefers the daddys-girls.. even my own girls flock to him). Kane is the most laid-back female i've ever seen.. I am very happy with her and glad I was a little impulsive and saved her from being a snakes dinner.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

my new baby is still sneezy....I'm worried 

Here is a timeline since he came home. I brought him home on June 16 and I let him adjst to his new home for a day. Then the next day I started picking him and he was very sneezy....even one time i saw a little of the red stuff come out(starts with a P....forgot what it is called) Then within the next few days the sneezing got better and no more red stuff. Now he is a little sneezy but it is hard to tell if he is active because he is still very active. When he is in his cage he won't run around a lot or climb up the levels. He will hop around a little bit and go in his hideout but sometimes he just sits in a corner when he is not eating. he is now eating his blocks and drinking well and when I take him out he runs around so he appears so be okay. I can't hear wheezing but I do hear sneezing often.

I think he is okay but I am not sure if he doesn't run around a lot in his cage I think it is because he is VERY timid and still frightened of me. I hold him as much as possible offer him food from my hand and let him lick soy yogurt off my finger. 

I am just wondering if he should still be sneezing after about 9 days? Is their anything I should be giving him besides extra protein(like in eggs) , some baby foods, etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. I am very excited to be able to introduce Raz a friend anywhere from 4 more days to another 11 days but I want to make sure both are in good health before they are introduced. By the way....I think my other rat had buckgrease and I gave him a bath using directions from the dapper rat site. Most of the orangish stuff came off and only a little bit is left now....not to mention Raz smells GOOD


----------

